# Is it just me or does wet cat food smell bad?



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it just me or does wet cat food smell bad?

I don't like the smell of wet cat food at all...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lol I understand. I think it depends on the quality of what you are feeding. In most cases, the better the quality, the better the smell. At least I've found it to be that way.
But to some people, ALL wet food, no matter how good, just makes them wrinkle their noses.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

It depends. I've tried what seems like a million different varieties in the past month trying to get one of my fosters off of fish and grain. I tried the Weruva Paw Lickin' Chicken yesterday and it smells pretty good - like chicken soup (it actually looks really good too). Most of them make me want to barf (and it seems like smellier is better for kitties ). I haven't come across a pate yet that doesn't make me want to barf though.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

This just reminded me about "My Strange Addiction" on TLC. This one lady was addicted to wet cat food - and not even high quality food, but the crappy Friskies kind. She would drain all of the "gravy" from the food and drink it!! And she ate several BAGS of cat treats a day.


----------



## Rho (Jul 27, 2013)

OMG that made me throw up a little!!! The stinkier it is, the better mine seem to like it LOL.


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

The cheaper brands hum! I can't stand whiskas. I find the ones with actual meat in them don't smell so bad and don't linger around the house as much


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the smell of wet cat food. I'd never eat it though! Sometimes it smells so good that I will have to bust open a can of sardines and eat em :lol:


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I love the way it smells...always have.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Auroraei and 3gatos - maybe you were cats in your previous lives?


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Most high quality ones Ive fed smell fine. EVO, Instinct, Wellness, they all smell like meat to me, which is a good sign. Science Diet wet and lower quality foods don't smell good at all. I would pobably not feed those to my cat unless I had no other choice.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

The Nature's Recipe tuna and salmon makes me think of human cans of tuna/salmon; it smells like human food. We also got some seafood bisque once cause it sounded yummy. It looked like human soup! The kitties didn't quite like how exotic it was.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Some of the Soulistic and Weruva ones look like that too. My cats just stared at it like I was trying to poison them. :| Fortunately, my outside feral is not picky at all.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

IMO it depends on the brand. One that I detest is Nature's Variety canned. It just had this odor I thought was gross. Some of the Weruva brands smell (and look) very tasty.

MowMow is suddenly a hard core By Nature lover and the smell of that isn't too gross. To save some $$ I picked up a case of Triumph for Book (to mix with a better quality food) and it smells GROSS.


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't mind the smell of it, even though as you guys stated, the cheaper brands smell worse, and that's all i currently feed my cat. (Friskies, Fancy feast, etc)


----------



## Jayfeather (Aug 14, 2013)

When I learned what's in most of the cheaper bad smelling food, it makes sense why it smells so bad. EVO smells really good lol The first time I opened a can I noticed how good it smells; the chicken flavor especially.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Weruva hardly stinks at all. Wellness and EVO are not too bad, but it's not what I would call good. My feral cat will only eat fancy feast, and that stuff smells so bad, I almost throw up when I put it in her bowl. She will only eat certain ones too....pickiest cat ever! FF has this metalic smell to it as well as just vile mystery meat rancid smell to it, and it NEVER fails that I always manage to get some of it on my hands when I put it in her bowl. Then I swear, I will wash my hands three times and still smell that cat food....YUCK!!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I think the ones with tuna are the stinkiest. One of my cats doesn't really like tuna... So we are in luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't mind the smell of canned cat food at all - even the fishy ones with the exception of the Trader Joes brand (except the tuna flavor). TJ's reek to high heaven! I cannot buy them now at all, it almost makes me nauseous to get a whiff!! Thankfully, even my cats don't care for it. If they liked it I would put a nose clip on but since even they turn up their noses at it I don't buy it any more.


----------

